# Woher nehmen die bloß ihre Preise???



## drehteufel (4. Juni 2008)

Hallo Echolotbesitzer,

bin gerade beim Stöbern auf ein Angebot bei 3..2..1 gestoßen und wollte glatt umfallen. Da gibt es das brandneue Humminbird 1197 mit HD-Side Imaging und allem erdenklichen Schnickschnack in den USA für 2248$, das ist in Euro umgerechnet exakt der Preis, den ich hier in D für mein 797 bezahlt habe. #q Für 1400 Euro würde ich das 1197 auch gerne haben. 
Dabei spielt das 1197 zwei Ligen höher und das 797 ist dagegen ein Spielzeug, was Monitorgröße, Auflösung etc. betrifft. So langsam werde ich mich von dem Gedanken verabschieden, solche Geräte hier zu kaufen, bei uns kostet das 1197 schlappe 3599 Euro, was bei einem Umrechnungskurs von 1,57 Dollar für 1 Euro ca. 5650 Dollar entspricht. 
Bei allem Verständnis für die Importeure, Großhändler und was weiß ich wen, bei 2200 Euro Preisunterschied hört der Spaß echt langsam auf.
Die Amis würden Humminbird was husten, wenn die Dinger da drüben über 5000 Dollar kosten würden. Aber mit uns Deutschen kann man es machen. Wie rechtfertigt man diesen Preisunterschied? Mit der deutschen Menüführung? Lachhaft. Mit der längeren Garantie? Lachhaft, 1 Jahr würde mir vollkommen reichen.
Ich fühle mich mittlerweile echt ausgenommen hier. Deswegen habe ich unlängst auch wieder ein feines Röllchen in Japan geordert und irgendwann brauche ich auch ein neues Echolot...

Gruß drehteufel


----------



## Heiko112 (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Woher nehmen die bloß ihre Preise???*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Hallo Echolotbesitzer,
> 
> Mit der längeren Garantie? Lachhaft, 1 Jahr würde mir vollkommen reichen.
> 
> Gruß drehteufel





Als Kunde der aus dem Ausland kauft hast du auch in den USA 2 Jahre Garantie.:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## utzel (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Woher nehmen die bloß ihre Preise???*

Hast völlig Recht drehteufel.
Ich habe mein Lowrance LMS 527 auch aus Amerika.
Bezahlt habe ich AI 523€, hier 999€ #d, *gespart 476€* :q.
Letztens eine Avet MXL 4/2 geordert für AI 248€, hier 390€ #d, *gespart 142€* :q.
Die Liste könnte ich jetzt noch weiter fortsetzen...
Ich frage mich echt warum immer noch so viele, und das müssen ja noch genug sein sonst wären die Preise auch nicht so, denen hier ihr Geld in den Arsch stecken.
Obwohl der Auslandskauf doch so attraktiv und einfach ist.

#hutzel


----------



## Heuwiese (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Woher nehmen die bloß ihre Preise???*

@Utzel:
Schreib doch mal wie einfach das geht mit der Bestellung. 
Ich habe auch noch einige Dinge auf meiner Wunschliste.
Kann ich bei den Sonargeräten aus der USA auf deutsche Menüführung umschalten?

Danke


----------



## drehteufel (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Woher nehmen die bloß ihre Preise???*

Ich werde zukünftig solche Dinge auch im Ausland kaufen, vielleicht merken die deutschen Händler dann irgendwann mal, dass man uns nicht vera...... kann.|gr:
Übrigens habe ich meine neue Certate vorhin abgeholt. AI habe ich 100 Euro gespart, und es ist ein Modell, dass für den japanischen Markt hergestellt wurde.|supergri Und das soll bekanntlich nicht das schlechteste sein...
Wäre ja echt mal interessant, wenn es ein offizielles Statement zur Preispolitik (oder Preistreiberei??) gäbe, beispielsweise von allroundmarin, die sind meines Wissens Humminbird-Importeur für den deutschsprachigen Raum.


----------



## drehteufel (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Woher nehmen die bloß ihre Preise???*

@Heuwiese: bei Lowrance und Eagle funktioniert die Umschaltung auf Deutsch problemlos, bei Humminbird nicht. Angeblich sei das eine andere Hardware, was ich doch sehr stark bezweifle...


----------



## utzel (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Woher nehmen die bloß ihre Preise???*

@Heuwiese
Am einfachsten geht es über ebay, denn da brauchst Du nichst weiter eingeben und bezahlst dann per Paypal. Ist eigendlich ein Kauf wie jeder andere auch. Musst aber bei Paypal angemeldet sein. Ansonsten geht es natürlich auch direkt bei den verschiedenen Shops. Dann gibts Du einfach bei der Bezahlung Deine Kreditkartendaten ein und fertig. Im Prinzip auch nichts anderes wie hier. Nur solltest Du immer schön vergleichen. Einmal die Preise selber und einmal die Versandkosten nach Deutschland, da gibt es manchmal ganz schöne Unterschiede. Ein bisschen Englisch oder ein Übersetzer ist natürlich von Vorteil.

Das Echolot habe ich hier http://www.gpsdiscount.com/products/index.html?p=1009 gekauft. Ging superschnell (4 Tage Lieferzeit).
Das Menü lässt sich bei Lowrance und Eagle Modellen auch auf Deutsch umstellen, kein Problem. 
Bei Humminbird US-Modellen geht es aber leider nicht.


----------



## utzel (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Woher nehmen die bloß ihre Preise???*



			
				drehteufel;2074570... bei Humminbird nicht. Angeblich sei das eine andere Hardware schrieb:
			
		

> Ist aber leider wohl so. Das wurde mir auf Anfrage bei verschiedenen US-Shops auch so mitgeteilt.
> 
> Das ist sicher auch *mit* ein Grund warum die Lowrance und Eagle Modelle, ich sag mal als "antiquiert" dargestellt werden .


----------



## drehteufel (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Woher nehmen die bloß ihre Preise???*

@utzel: Und leider ist das auch der Grund, warum ich mein Humminbird hier gekauft und nicht in den USA geordert habe. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, warum eine simple Umstellung der Sprache an andere Hardware geknüpft sein soll...beim besten Willen nicht.


----------



## utzel (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Woher nehmen die bloß ihre Preise???*

Hmm |kopfkrat vielleicht liegst ja auch nur an der Software ?
Nur wird keiner hier bereit sein da was zu ändern.
Warum auch, man will ja ordentlich verdienen .


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Woher nehmen die bloß ihre Preise???*

Bitte an alle:
Wir hatten schon mal den Fall, dass sich das Hauptzollamt in Hamburg bei mir gemeldet hat und die Daten eines Users wolte, der im Forum geschrieben hatte, dass er Auslandsware am Zoll vorbeigeschmuggelt habe...

Die suchen da gezielt über Suchmaschinen.

Also bitte Ware verzollen und versteuern, damits keinen Ärger gibt (nicht nur für euch, auch für mich ist das nur Arbeit dann..)...

Das war auch der Grund für folgenden Thread:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=83013


----------



## utzel (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Woher nehmen die bloß ihre Preise???*

@Thomas9904

He wie jetzt ???
Wer hat hier was von "am Zoll vorbeischmuggeln" geschrieben ???
Keiner !!!

Willst bestimmt nur ein bisschen Panik machen und damit den ein oder anderen vom Auslandskauf abhalten...|znaika:


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Woher nehmen die bloß ihre Preise???*

NEIN!
Will keinerlei Panik machen! Nur drauf hinweisen das rechtskonform zu machen, sonst hab ich den Zoll wieder am Hals deswegen!

Damit Du das siehst, hier noch ne Info dazu:
Die Freigrenze wird ja demnächst angehoben, wennn ichs richtig weiß auf 175 Euro (statt 20irgendwas...)


----------



## WallerKalle04 (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Woher nehmen die bloß ihre Preise???*

Hatt jemand mal ein paar adressen wegen tackle aus den USA?#6


----------



## sundangler (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Woher nehmen die bloß ihre Preise???*

Habe zwar keine Ahnung von den Geräten aber dein Humminbird 1197 gibt es nur bei ebay.com.
Und die die es anbieten versenden nur United States oder noch Canada. Nicht nach Deutschland. Wenn du dann aber es nach EU haben willst kommt ne Menge Steuern und Zoll drauf was den Preis wohl fast wieder weg macht.


----------



## drehteufel (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Woher nehmen die bloß ihre Preise???*

Das ist nicht ganz richtig, wenn ich 1500 Euro + 22,7% für Steuern und Zoll dazurechne, bin ich bei 1840 Euro, fehlen immer noch 1700 zu dem Preis hierzulande.
Es bleibt, wie es ist. Das Gerät kostet hier das doppelte, wie so vieles andere mittlerweile auch.
Wir jammern höchstens ein wenig und zahlen dann doch..ich zähl(t)e auch dazu...


----------



## sundangler (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Woher nehmen die bloß ihre Preise???*

Gibt es dieses Gerät schon in Deutschland? Gib mal ein Link bitte.
Und außerdem sind das schon 440 Euronen mehr als du zuerst geschrieben hast  
Sorry aber ich mag den Preisunterschied kaum glauben.


----------



## drehteufel (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Woher nehmen die bloß ihre Preise???*

Ich habe den Preis heute bei Busse-Yachtshop erfragt: 3599 Euro, man höre und staune(!!!) sogar inklusive Geber für den Spiegelanbau.#q
T. Schlageter wusste den Preis vor kurzem nicht genau, er sagt was von "...bestimmt 4000 Euro". 
Aber 3599 Euro für das 1197 stehen, soviel ist sicher. Morgen ruft die nette Dame vom Yachtshop mich an und sagt mir, ob man das Gerät kurzfristig liefern kann.
Ähnlich ist es beim 997er. Hier 2800 Euro, in den Staaten 1700 $.
Es ist zum :v


----------



## utzel (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Woher nehmen die bloß ihre Preise???*



WallerKalle04 schrieb:


> Hatt jemand mal ein paar adressen wegen tackle aus den USA?#6


 
Hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=123142 haste mal was zum stöbern.


----------



## 2monky (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Woher nehmen die bloß ihre Preise???*

Die Preisunterschiede sind wirklich so gravierend, ich habe mir eine Kettensäge Makita (wird in Hamburg gebaut) in den USA gekauft, mit Zoll und MwSt. 420€ das gleiche Model kostet in Luxemburg min. 550€ (EBay) und als baugleiche Dolmar 1000€.

In den USA hat die Säge sogar 3 Jahre Garantie.
Und für 2 Jahre deutsche Garantie 500€#d

Lieferzeit inkl. Zoll 8 Tage.


----------



## sundangler (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Woher nehmen die bloß ihre Preise???*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Ich habe den Preis heute bei Busse-Yachtshop erfragt: 3599 Euro, man höre und staune(!!!) sogar inklusive Geber für den Spiegelanbau.#q
> T. Schlageter wusste den Preis vor kurzem nicht genau, er sagt was von "...bestimmt 4000 Euro".
> Aber 3599 Euro für das 1197 stehen, soviel ist sicher. Morgen ruft die nette Dame vom Yachtshop mich an und sagt mir, ob man das Gerät kurzfristig liefern kann.
> Ähnlich ist es beim 997er. Hier 2800 Euro, in den Staaten 1700 $.
> Es ist zum :v



Sorry aber ich habe eben gegoogelt wie ein Geisteskranker. Ich finde keinen der das in Deutschland schon vertreibt. Ich würde wirklich noch warten bis das Gerät in Deutschland eintrudelt. Bin mir ziehmlich sicher das der Preis so nicht ganz stimmt. Und wenn Angel-Schlageter das auch noch nicht genau weiß, abwarten und Tee trinken. Wenn ich dann immer noch völlig daneben liegen sollte, dann Steuern und Zoll bezahlen und ab geht er.


----------



## sundangler (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Woher nehmen die bloß ihre Preise???*



2monky schrieb:


> Die Preisunterschiede sind wirklich so gravierend, ich habe mir eine Kettensäge Makita (wird in Hamburg gebaut) in den USA gekauft, mit Zoll und MwSt. 420€ das gleiche Model kostet in Luxemburg min. 550€ (EBay) und als baugleiche Dolmar 1000€.
> 
> In den USA hat die Säge sogar 3 Jahre Garantie.
> Und für 2 Jahre deutsche Garantie 500€#d
> ...



Bei mir sind das 130,- Euro


----------



## 2monky (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Woher nehmen die bloß ihre Preise???*



sundangler schrieb:


> Bei mir sind das 130,- Euro



in Deutschland ca. 1000€ Händler Liste mit Garantie
in Luxemburg 550€ EBay ohne Garantie
in USA 420€ frei Haus ohne Garantie.

Das gleiche Gerät (nur andere Farbe und Aufkleber) beide in Hamburg gebaut kostet in Deutschland ca. das doppelte.


----------



## sundangler (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Woher nehmen die bloß ihre Preise???*



2monky schrieb:


> in Deutschland ca. 1000€ Händler Liste mit Garantie
> in Luxemburg 550€ EBay ohne Garantie
> in USA 420€ frei Haus ohne Garantie.
> 
> Das gleiche Gerät (nur andere Farbe und Aufkleber) beide in Hamburg gebaut kostet in Deutschland ca. das doppelte.



Du hattest doch geschrieben Dolmar 1000,-€ und Makita 550,-€
Oder hab ick jetzt nen Klops im Kopp?? |uhoh:


----------



## 2monky (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Woher nehmen die bloß ihre Preise???*



sundangler schrieb:


> Du hatest doch geschrieben Dolmar 1000,-€ und Makita 550,-€
> Oder hab ick jetzt nen Klops im Kopp?? |uhoh:



die beiden Geräte sind baugleich, als Makita wird in Luxemburg, Österreich und USA verkauft, in Deutschland als Dolmar.


----------



## sundangler (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Woher nehmen die bloß ihre Preise???*

Aha okay aber dennoch hast du geschrieben das Zitat" (wird in Hamburg gebaut) in den USA gekauft, mit Zoll und MwSt. 420€ das gleiche Model kostet in Luxemburg min. 550€ (EBay)"
Also lese ich daraus das Makita für 550€ in Luxemburg zu bekommen ist. Oder?


----------



## 2monky (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Woher nehmen die bloß ihre Preise???*



sundangler schrieb:


> Also lese ich daraus das Makita für 550€ in Luxemburg zu bekommen ist. Oder?



genau, aber in den USA trotz Transport noch günstiger.

Nur in Deutschland wird richtig zugelangt.


----------



## sundangler (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Woher nehmen die bloß ihre Preise???*



2monky schrieb:


> genau, aber in den USA trotz Transport noch günstiger.



Genau und das sind gegenüber Luxemburg 130,-€ 
Davon abgesehen damit wir den Thread hier nicht sprengen bezahlt man heut zu Tage den Namen drastisch mit. Das ist aber überall so. Einen Fernseher von Müller mit gleicher Ausstattung wie einen von Panasonic bekommste auch für 500 weniger. Und lieber stell ich mir einen Panasonic hin als einen von Müller. Ist aber nur meine Meinung :vik:


----------



## angelmatz (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Woher nehmen die bloß ihre Preise???*

Finde die hier geführte Diskussion hochinteressant.
Der Admin hat sich ja auch schon zu Wort gemeldet. Viele hier im Forum empfehlen immer wieder den Shop "Schlageter" als kompetenten Verkäufer für Echolote.
Mich würde seine Antwort auf die hier gestellt Ursprungsfrage interessieren.
Wie kann es denn sein, dass z.B. Geräte der Fa. Lowrance knapp das Doppelte Geld kosten, wie in den USA.
Ich verstehe, dass die Händler hier in Deutschland auch Geld verdienen müssen. Von irgendwas muß der Mensch ja leben. Allerdings wenn ich die Preisunterschiede betrachte kann ich nur sagen: ABZOCKE!!!!!
Es ist für mich ne' riesen Sauerei, dass man hier in Deutschland so ausgenommen wird.
Wie gesagt, die Händler sollen verdienen, aber die Preisunterschiede sind für mich nicht nachvollziehbar.
Möglicherweise kann sich Herr Schlageter ja mal zu den hier genannten "Vorhalten" äußern. (angeblich ist ja öfter mal hier!)
Mich wundert es jedenfalls nicht, dass immer mehr Angler lieber in den USA kaufen. Schließlich haben fast alle seit der Währungsumstellung weniger Geld als vorher.

Gruß und Petri Heil für alle


----------



## Echolotzentrum (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Woher nehmen die bloß ihre Preise???*

Hallo,

erst einmal ein paar klare Worte zu diesem Thema:

Der Händler (nicht nur ich) verdienen ein Butterbrot!!! an diesen Geräten. Verglichen mit dem Aufwand, den ich bertreibe, ist es extrem wenig (Schulungen, teilweise 30 min. Beratung am Telefon um danach woanders zu kaufen, Vorführungen, Updates, Konfiguration, Abholservice bei defekten Geräten, Hintern aufreissen bei Problemen). Wir kaufen die Geräte bei einem autorisiertem Distributor ein, der die Preise wiederum vom Hersteller vorgeschrieben bekommt. Der Einzige, der sich die Taschen vollsteckt, ist der Hersteller!

Jetzt zu den Geräten und der Preisentstehung: Das Beispiel mit dem 997 oder dem großen SideImaging ist an der Haaren herbei gezogen. Rechnen wir doch mal die Stückzahlen um in Deutschland /Amerika und die Import- und Zertifizierungskosten zusammen, ohne die diese Geräte nicht mal verkauft werden dürfen. Solche HighEnd Geräte verkaufen sich sehr selten und in geringen Stückzahlen. Dazu kommt die gesetzlich benötigte Garantieleistung mit teuerer Vorratshaltung bei Reklamationen. Das macht diese Dinger sehr teuer (so wie LCX Geräte von Lowrance)
Vergleichen wir die günstigeren Geräte, dann sind die Unterschiede bei weitem kleiner. Wir reden inkl. legalem ! Import von ca. 30% Preisersparnis (Bitte ALLE Kosten bedenken. Sogar die Gebühren (1%) bei Kreditkartenkauf im Ausland in anderer Währung. 
Zusätzlich bitte bedenken: Amerikanische Geräte sind NICHT identisch! Ich kann präzise zu jedem Gerät ein passendes Problem erklären. So einfach ist das nicht. Ich bin mir im Klaren, dass wieder jemand sagt, das wäre alles nicht wahr. Dann dürften mich wahrscheinlich auch nicht jeden Tag Kunden mit Problemen anrufen. Sie tun es aber. Vor allen Dingen mit Geräten, die die Tiefe nicht schaffen oder mit Seekarten nicht laufen. (Es ist wie mit Menschen, die an Geldspielautomaten spielen. Noch nie veloren, nur gewonnen. Keiner redet über negative Dinge) 
Außerdem haben sämtliche Echolote und GPS nur 1 Jahr Garantie in Amerika. Deutsche oder europäische Importeure helfen NICHT und müssen es auch nicht. Also "vollkommen unproblematisch" die defekten Geräte zurück in die Staaten schicken. 
Amerikanische Geräte dürfen niemals in Deutschland wieder weiterverkauft werden, da sie keine CE Zertifizierung haben. Diese müsste dann nachgeholt werden, da der " In Verkehrbringer" dafür Sorge zu tragen hat. (Kosten je Modell und Serie € 4000)

Ich weiß und bin mir vollkommen im Klaren, dass wir heutzutage alle sehr hart fürs Geld arbeiten müssen. Und das solche Unterschiede schwer nachzuvollziehen sind. Wenn uns bei allem Serviceverlust die 30% Ersparnis wichtiger sind, als die korrekte Bedienung, Garantie, und vieles mehr, dann darf man auch nicht beim Händler anrufen und sich in aller Ruhe beraten lassen. Dann MUSS man die Sache mit Amerika kompromislos durchziehen. (90% der Kunden am Telefon hätten ein falsches ungeeignetes Geräte gekauft!!!!!) Ich kann solche Preisunterschiede nicht kompensieren.

Für die Interessierten biete ich auch weiterhin sehr gerne meine Dienste an unter Tel. 05255 934700.

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## sundangler (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Woher nehmen die bloß ihre Preise???*

Hallo Thomas

Danke für dein Statement. Aber sage mal gibt es das besagte Gerät schon in Deutschland und ist wirklich mit so einem Preisunterschied zu rechnen?


----------



## Echolotzentrum (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Woher nehmen die bloß ihre Preise???*

Hallo,

es gibt momentan in Deutschland 1 !!!!! Gerät vorrätig beim Distributor. Dieses wurde auch schon auf der Boot in Düsseldorf kurz gezeigt.
Der Listenpreis liegt wirklich bei € 3999,00. Der effektive Preis mit Ausbildung liegt bei € 3599,00. Trotzdem stellt sich die Frage nach dem Sinn dieses Gerätes. 
Für Angler bringt es keinen Nutzen.

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## drehteufel (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Woher nehmen die bloß ihre Preise???*

Sehr ehrliche Antwort Hr. Schlageter, hätte ich auch nicht anders erwartet. Ich kann mir schon vorstellen, dass Humminbird kein Interesse daran hat, auf leicht verdientes Geld zu verzichten, dass man mit den deutschen Kunden machen kann, die jammern ja eh nur und kaufen dann letztendlich doch...
Und sie wagen es sogar, teilweise schlechtere Qualitäten nach Europa bzw. Deutschland zu liefern oder irgendwelche abgespeckten Modelle, siehe vor allem im Spinnrollenbereich (Geräte für den Japanmarkt etc....)
Ich habe im inoffiziellen Hummnibird-Forum (schöner Name...) richtig beeindruckende SI-Bilder gesehen, alle ausnahmslos mit 997ern aufgenommen, wohlgemerkt von Privatpersonen. Da erkenne ich klare Qualitätsunterschiede zu meinem 797 in der Auflösung. Irgendwas wird das HD-SI dann doch bringen oder?


----------



## Echolotzentrum (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Woher nehmen die bloß ihre Preise???*

Hallo,

ein neu konfiguriertes und perfekt eingestelltes 797si wird Anglern in 95% aller Fälle perfekte Dienste leisten.
Da ich aber viel mit Feuerwehr und Polizei arbeite und auch dort als Dozent beschäftigt bin, kenne ich Grenzsituationen. Das 997 ist z.b. bei "Körpern" in größeren Entfernungen im Vorteil (Sendeleistung / Farbauflösung). Dies ist ja gerade bei der Personensuche sehr wichtig. Bei normalen Strukturen und Fischen sind die Unterschiede aber deutlich kleiner, als der Preis vermuten lässt.
Auch bei der Seekartendarstellung ist der größere Monitor nicht zwangsläufig von Vorteil, weil der Bildschirm bei der Side Imaging Technik anders geteilt wird.
Auch hier ist aber wieder das individuelle Gespräch entscheidend, wofür man das Ding braucht.

Pauschaltipps helfen leider nicht.

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## Echolotzentrum (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Woher nehmen die bloß ihre Preise???*

Hier mal die beiden Videos anschauen. Ich denke, das ist für die meisten sehr interessant:

http://www.angel-schlageter.de/shop_content.php?coID=50

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## drehteufel (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Woher nehmen die bloß ihre Preise???*

Ja, das stimmt schon. Ist halt nur seltsam und oft auch unverständlich, wenn man dann doch mal die Preise vergleicht. 3500 Euro würde ich dann doch nicht ausgeben wollen. Diese Diskussionen wird es immer wieder geben und wahrscheinlich kann man als Händler das Gejammer fast nicht mehr hören.
Also werde ich mich weiterhin an meinem 797 erfreuen. Habe erst kürzlich in meinem Gewässer zwei versunkene Boote entdeckt. Macht schon Spaß das Gerät.
Übrigens Danke nochmal für die schnelle Lieferung des Geberhalters. #6
Wenn das mit einem US-Gerät passiert wäre...|uhoh:


----------



## Wallerschreck (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Woher nehmen die bloß ihre Preise???*

Vergleich die Preise deutscher Autos in den USA da steigen die die Tränen in die Auge und das trotz produktion im (teuren) deutschland. Ich habe da mal bei Audi (deutschland) angefragt wie sie es sich erklären ein in deutschland gefertigtes Auto dass erst noch per Schiff in die USA gebracht werden muss nur 50% dessen kostet was in Deutschland dafür bezahlt werden müsste. Antwort von Audi war "die Preise richten sich nach der im jeweiligen Hand vorherrschenden Marktsituation". Will heißen: "die Leute würden es dort für den Preis nicht kaufen!" Solange wir also noch bereit sind die überzogenen Preise aufzubringen wirds auch nicht billiger. Import aus den USA lohnt sich aber auch nicht (zumindest bei neuen Autos) weil die Neuwagengarantie entfällt und noch (kummulativ) 10% Zoll und 19% Einfuhrsteuer drauf kommen. Davon dass man das DIng dann hier noch umbauen muss um durch den üv zu kommen (roter blinker, leuchtweitenregelung etc.) mal abgesehen.

In deinem Fall kann es durchaus sein dass das Gerät in der USA - Variante garnicht bei uns zugelassen wäre man weiß ja nicht was für ein Schwachsinn unseren Behörden noch alles einfälllt...bevor du dir das importierst (falls du das vorhast) informier dich lieber genau. Außerdem rechne mal die 10% + 19% für Zoll und Steuer drauf wegen der Garantie hätte ich auch so meine Zweifel.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Woher nehmen die bloß ihre Preise???*

Ich glaub nicht dass die Garantie an sich ein Problem ist - Das Problem wird zum einen die Zeit für Versand etc. nach USA und zurück sein, zum anderen die Kosten:
Keine Ahnung wer die nach amerikanischem Recht (nach dem da ja gekauft wird) bezahlen muss..

Interessant dürfte es auch dann werden, wenn das Paket dann verlustig geht (vielleicht auch nur "angeblich", weil sich so ein amerikanischer Händler um die Garantie drücken kann...)..

Und dann viel Spaß mit dem amerikanischen Recht, dass man dann ja auch in den Staaten durchsetzen muss.....

Solange man sich selber gut genug auskennt (sowohl Technik, Standards, Bedienung etc.) , keinen Service und keine Beratung und auch keine schnelle Hilfe (sei es nun Garantie- oder Reparaturfall) braucht, kann man sich einen solchen Import also immer überlegen.......


----------



## utzel (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Woher nehmen die bloß ihre Preise???*



Echolotzentrum schrieb:


> Der Händler (nicht nur ich) verdienen ein Butterbrot!!! an diesen Geräten.


 
Na dann lass Dir mal dein Butterbrot schmecken, hast es Dir ja auch redlich verdient |pftroest:.

Bei mir gibt es heute Argentinisches Rindersteak, ich hab ja 476€ übrig zum verfressen :q und falls Du auch mal wieder Appetit auf Fleisch hast solltest Du vielleicht was anderes verkaufen.

Ach und auf das fehlende CE Zeichen sch.... ich.












 Wir lachen uns hier bald Tot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










...und die verarsche geht weiter


----------



## Litt (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Woher nehmen die bloß ihre Preise???*

@Thomas9904



> Damit Du das siehst, hier noch ne Info dazu:
> Die Freigrenze wird ja demnächst angehoben, wennn ichs richtig weiß auf 175 Euro (statt 20irgendwas...)


Gibt es dazu eine amtliche Bekanntmachung oder ähnliches?
Habe auf den Seiten vom Zoll noch nichts endeckt.

Gruß andreas


----------



## Echolotzentrum (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Woher nehmen die bloß ihre Preise???*

Eines will ich noch kurz los werden:

Ich arbeite viel mit Firmen (z.B. BASF), Behörden, Universitäten und der öffentlichen Hand. Diese kaufen Echolote und GPS Geräte. 
Bei der Vergabe solcher Aufträge entscheidet nicht der "billigste" Preis, sondern das "preisgünstigste" Angebot. Diese Aufträge bekomme ich regelmäßig, da mein Gesamtpaket akzeptiert wird. Wäre es schlecht, würde ich nichts verkaufen können.
Die Situation mit Amerika ist ärgerlich und nicht von uns zu ändern. Berücksichtigt man alle Punkte sind wir trotzdem Konkurrenzfähig (trotz höherem Preis). 

Die pauschale Verweigerung sollte konsequent durchgezogen werden, denn auf der einen Seite Gesetze für sich positiv auslegen und auf der anderen Seite auf CE Zertifizierung sch---en ist nicht besonders tugendhaft. Auswandern? Amerika. China ist noch billiger. Polen auch. 

Ich halte mich an geltende Gesetze. Ich kaufe zur Unterstützung meiner Geschäftspartner die Geräte bei deutschen Lieferanten und nicht im europäischen Ausland. 

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## biX (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Woher nehmen die bloß ihre Preise???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich glaub nicht dass die Garantie an sich ein Problem ist - Das Problem wird zum einen die Zeit für Versand etc. nach USA und zurück sein, zum anderen die Kosten:
> Keine Ahnung wer die nach amerikanischem Recht (nach dem da ja gekauft wird) bezahlen muss..
> 
> Interessant dürfte es auch dann werden, wenn das Paket dann verlustig geht (vielleicht auch nur "angeblich", weil sich so ein amerikanischer Händler um die Garantie drücken kann...)..
> ...


 
Wenn man sich teilweise zwei Us-Geräte zum Preis eines deutschen Gerätes kaufen kann, hat sich das mit der Rücksendung doch erledigt, oder :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Woher nehmen die bloß ihre Preise???*

Wie gesagt: Nur zu.. (das sind dann die Hilferufe hier im Board nach deutschen Bedienungsanleitungen. Meist ist scheinbar Geiz geiler als die vorhandenen fermdsprachliche Fähigkeiten...)


----------



## Ollek (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Woher nehmen die bloß ihre Preise???*

ganz kurz, weil muss los. Die Preisunterschiede in den Staaten zum deutschen Markt sind in den Absatzzahlen zu suchen die in den Staaten bei weitem höher sind als im deutschen Raum.

z.B. kann Mercedes den Amis einen besseren Preis machen da ein weitaus höherer Absatz *dort* erzielt wird.

Und dabei ist noch nicht mal der Wechselkurs inbegriffen.

Beispiel.

Im Aldi gibts zurzeit Sprüfett (auch bestens für Rollen geeignet)
für 1,19€ die Flasche. 

Ruft man den Hersteller an und bestellt dort obwohl dieser in Deutschland sitzt bezalht man für ein und dasselbe Produkt 4,50€!!!

Frag man nun den Hersteller dann bekommt man die Antwort "wenn sie 1000000 stk. nehmen machen wir ihnen auch den Preis so das sie für 1,19€ verkaufen können.

Und so muss man Deutschland und USA vergleichen.  Der Preis wird vom Markt bestimmt und den machen die Teilnehmer.

Ich weiss einige wollen das jetzt nicht für wahr haben und gehen immernoch die "Abzockschiene" aber so ist es nunmal.

Obwohl durchaus auch Abzocker hier und da mit verantwortlich sind. Aber solange die Preise von den Verbraucher getragen werden wird sich nichts ändern.

so denn muss los

#h


----------



## wessel54 (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Woher nehmen die bloß ihre Preise???*

also erstmal muss ich mal @Echolotzentrum recht geben.

nach meiner letzten anfrage (da ging es um das selbe Thema in etwas (erfarhung von Echolote aus Ami-Land)) hatte ich ne ausführliche Unterhaltung mit einem Laden meines Vertrauens.
ich sprach ihm direkt auf diese Preisunterschiede an, und er erklärte es mir in etwas genauso. 
Die Preise für Echolote werden vom Importeur festgelegt bzw. vom Hersteller. 
Er hat mir dann mal ne Rechnung von seinen Geräten gezeigt, wo ich persönlich sagen muss, ich würde die dinger nie verkaufen. Die Spannen der Einzelhändler sind in meinen Augen so gering, da würde ich mich weigern. 
Er persönlich hat mir auch empfohlen, es aus Ami-land einpfliegen zu lassen. Handbuch bekomme ich von ihm ausgeliehen (für 24h) und abends wollen wir dann zusammen einen trinken gehen:vik::vik:

Und einer brachte ja schon das Beispiel mit den auto´s. Solange deutschland so ein Hoch-Preis-Land ist, brauch sich keiner um bei diesen Preisen wundern. 
#c#c#c


----------



## angel-daddy (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Woher nehmen die bloß ihre Preise???*



Ollek schrieb:


> ganz kurz, weil muss los. Die Preisunterschiede in den Staaten zum deutschen Markt sind in den Absatzzahlen zu suchen die in den Staaten bei weitem höher sind als im deutschen Raum.
> 
> z.B. kann Mercedes den Amis einen besseren Preis machen da ein weitaus höherer Absatz *dort* erzielt wird.
> 
> ...


----------



## utzel (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Woher nehmen die bloß ihre Preise???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: Nur zu.. (das sind dann die Hilferufe hier im Board nach deutschen Bedienungsanleitungen. Meist ist scheinbar Geiz geiler als die vorhandenen fermdsprachliche Fähigkeiten...)


 
Och Thomas, was hat das denn mit Geiz zu tun wenn ich das Gerät für knapp die Hälfte kaufen kann ?
Würdest Du nicht Deinen neuen Wagen statt für 50000€ auch lieber für 26000€ kaufen, wenn Du die Möglichkeit dazu hast ? Wenn auch mit den paar kleinen Einschränkungen. 

Und ne Bedienungsanleitung kann ich mir auch hier kaufen, ist kein Problem.


----------



## melis (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Woher nehmen die bloß ihre Preise???*



Echolotzentrum schrieb:


> Die Situation mit Amerika ist ärgerlich und nicht von uns zu ändern.


Durchaus könntest du helfen daran etwas zu ändern. Reden mit Hersteller und Importeur. Auch die werden interesse haben hier mehr zu verkaufen.



Ollek schrieb:


> ganz kurz, weil muss los. Die Preisunterschiede in den Staaten zum deutschen Markt sind in den Absatzzahlen zu suchen die in den Staaten bei weitem höher sind als im deutschen Raum.
> 
> z.B. kann Mercedes den Amis einen besseren Preis machen da ein weitaus höherer Absatz *dort* erzielt wird.


Da ist vieles von nicht richtig. Im Börsenbericht von Daimler stehen die zahlen schwarz auf weiss. 

Der Unterschied ist der Wechselkurs bei der Einführung des Euro. Wo Dollar noch etwas mehr Wert war. Einige Firmen rechnen mittlerweile 1:1 um.


----------



## Ollek (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Woher nehmen die bloß ihre Preise???*



> Hi Ollek,
> diese Aussage hätte ich gerne bestätigt.....das glaube ich nicht.
> Sag mir mal die Quelle aus der Du diese Info hast.


Hier z.B. 

oder hier

|bigeyes

Leute langsam,

Es geht um den gesamten Amerikanischen Markt im Vergleich zu Deutschland und den damit verbundenen Preisunterschieden.

Jetzt bitte nicht am beispiel von Mercedes und den einzelnen Stückzahlen und aktuellen Rückläufigen Zahlen festmachen und daraus schlussfolgern.(war etwas unglücklich ausgedrückt)

Der Amerikanische Absatzmarkt ist *Dynamischer und Liquider *im Vergleich (siehe entwicklung im Beitrag)

Die Preisunterschiede gibt es länger als es den Euro gibt auch der aktuell schwächere Dollarkurs erklärt keinesfalls alle Preisunterschiede da es die Unterschiede auch schon gab als der Dollar noch stärker war.

Richtig ist der Importeur macht die Preise.

Aber das macht er nicht auf gutdünken sondern nach Abzug aller Abschreibungen und Steuern und dem zu erwartendén Absatz und Gewinn.

Bsp.

Deutsche und Amis haben in etwa das gleiche "Prokopf"
von ca. 30000-40000€ (Amis etwas mehr)

vergleicht man nun den amerikanischen Markt  hat man

ca. 300.000.000 potenzielle Käufer im vergleich zu 80.000.000 deutschen. Allein das lässt den Markt schon mal sehr viel interessanter erscheinen.(sagt aber sicher nicht alles aus ist aber nicht zu unterschätzen)

An die Volkswirte unter euch, ich weiss auch das die Gründe bei weitem komplexer sind als allein die oben genannten, das sind aber einige der wichtigsten Grundpfeiler.

Prokopf, Einwohner, Marktumfeld

Steuern, Zinsen, Energie, Lebenshaltungskosten usw.

Und der Amerikanische Markt ist in seiner Gesamtheit im Vergleich zu Deutschland unabhängig aller Wirtschaftlichen Rezessionen Liquider und stärker.

Auch das Kaufverhalten ist anders als der deutschen.

Ich wollte auch nicht gross die Abhandlung schreiben, sondern drauf hinweisen das es eben nicht nur die allseits vermutete "Abzocke" ist.

Und wie Meister Schlageter bereits geschrieben hat sind die Margen dünn und Reich wird man nicht gleich weil man ein Gerät für 1300 verkaufen muss, nur weil es woanders komischerweise billiger ist.

Und noch eins ist ganz wichtig unabhängig aller Wirtschaftlicher Gründe.

Der deutsche Markt bestätigt den Preis, und solange die Produkte zu diesem Preis absatz finden ist es keine Abzocke sondern bestätigte Nachfrage. (auch wenn die Meinungen hier sicher auseinander gehen)

Ich muss dazu sagen auch die Amis schimpfen über ihre Preise,auch ganz wichtig.

so denn reicht gute nacht.
#h


----------

